# Woodsmith Shop TV Show



## ndillon (Jul 21, 2009)

I am looking for someone that has a recording of Season 3 Episode 1 of The Woodsmith Shop TV show that airs on PBS.

My local channel is currently running reruns of Season 1 for some reason. I would be willing to cover the cost of shipping if anyone has it on DVD, or you could upload it online.

I would hold out for a DVD but they are already on Season 3 and the first 2 are not even available.

I am planning of building the project that they feature in this episode:

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/season3/301/
http://www.plansnow.com/dn3097.html

I can build it without the show. I already have the plans and such. I would just like to see this before I get started. So can you help me?

Woodsmith Shop Season 3 Episode 1

Thanks


----------



## steve7680768 (Apr 14, 2010)

For this you have to wait a couple of weeks..
I have this season but it is with one of my friend now a days…
As soon as I will get back my DVD I will upload it for you…


----------



## ndillon (Jul 21, 2009)

Got your dvd back yet?


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I have this episode but it's on the DVR.


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

Heh, Nicholas I've been looking for the same episode. Steve, if you upload it please let me know too.


----------

